# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Árbol de Lúcuma

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí les dejo la foto de un árbol de Lúcuma... una fruta muy particular que crece en nuestro país, que cada vez conquista más paladares alrededor del mundo. 
Ojalá se convierta algún día en otro producto bandera de nuestras agroexportaciones. 
SaludosTemas similares: Lúcuma lucuma? Salvando al árbol madre de ica Los mercados de la lúcuma Cómo plantar un árbol

----------


## davidoc

Muy buena foto, aqui dejo unas mas de nuestro cultivos. 
Saludos

----------

Geraldine G. M.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias por compartir las fotos de tu cultivo con nosotros. Si tienes más, no dudes en mostrárnoslas que es interesante ver lo que vienes haciendo con los frutos andinos... Te felicito. 
Yo no tengo muchas fotos de Lúcuma, así que todo lo que puedas mostrar podría servir para dar a conocer un poco más esta peculiar fruta de nuestra agricultura. 
Gracias de nuevo y saludos

----------


## davidoc

Bueno les dejos nuevas fotos de esta preciosa fruta, las dos ultimas fotos es Harina de Lúcuma, la calidad no es tan buena ya que fueron tomadas con camara de celular.  
Las fotos pertenecen a una ascienda ubicada en Mala 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola davidoc: 
Quería felicitarte por las fotos de tu cultivo de lúcuma. Si bien no sé mucho sobre este cultivo, ese árbol de lúcuma se ve bien sanito, por lo que la fruta debe ser de excelente calidad. 
¿Pudiste ponerte en contacto con los que estaban buscando harina de lúcuma en el foro?... Vi un aviso en otra web y lo subí yo mismo para que puedas contactarlo. 
Por último, quería recomendarte que te pongas en contacto con el usuario phimonier, que está viviendo en francia y está buscando contactos para colocar productos peruanos allá.  
Por lo que sé, en Francia está pegando la harina de lúcuma por el tema gastronómico y sería excelente que lograras exportar tu producto hacia ese mercado. 
En todo caso, lo que quería es felicitarte por tu plantación de lúcuma que se ve muy bien. 
¿Dónde queda tu campo? Sería bueno hacerle una sesión de fotos con una buena cámara para promocionar este cultivo a nivell nacional e internacional. 
Saludos

----------


## davidoc

Hola bcilloniz  Bueno me olvide de mencionar que las fotos que aparecen ahí son de un cultivo que viste en Mala, ya que  estaba en busca de nuevos cultivos de Lúcuma, no me acuerdo muy bien el nombre de la ascienda, las primeras fotos si son de mi cultivo y de la Harina de Lúcuma.Claro que los cultivos de Mala están mejor cuidado y además por lo que puede conversar tienen para pasar su cultivo a orgánico lo cual lo hace mucho mas atractivo   Me contacte con la persona que mencionas pero no recibí mayor información. Con respecto al usurario phimonier estoy en contacto actualmente espero poder llegar a una relación comercial, tal como lo mencionas deseo promover la Lúcuma.   Mi cultivo esta localizado en Huaura a la altura del Km 175 de la Panamerica Norte, estoy esperando con ansias el verano donde empiezan a salir los frutos.  Esperemos que en la Feria EXPOALIMENTARIA se promocione este producto.   Me supongo que estarás presente así como varios usuarios del foro.  Saludos

----------


## davidoc

Un pequeño vídeo del árbol de lucuma, disculpen por la voces. 
Saludos

----------


## JAMS

desearia informacion de este cultivo

----------


## davidoc

Hola JAMS dime que tipo de información deseas, si esta dentro de mis posibilidades para poder brindártelas. 
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.

----------


## omori

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Oscar soy nuevo en este foro, tengo un terreno en Lurin donde engordo ganado y me sobra un area de 2 has donde me gustaria sembrar algo, me han recomendado lucuma o pacanos, definitivamente no es un area muy grande por lo que me gustaria sacarle el maximo de provecho y ver si es la lucuma lo mas adecuando o en todo todo caso alguna sugerencia de otro producto que sea mas conveniente.
Gracias.

----------


## JAMS

Hola david la informacion requerida es fenologia del lucumo. Epoca de abonamiento pricipales plagas y enfermedades , dotacion de riegos

----------


## Giaf_unalm

hola soy un estudiente de la UNALM y miembro del Grupo de Investigación en Arboles Frutales("Giaf"), de la facultad de agronomia. el grupo esta formado por alumnos con vision de poder especialisarce en la fruticultura. ya hemos venido realisando un serie de trabajos e investigaciones en cultivos dentro y fuera de la universidad, actualmente realizamos trabajos en manzano, durazno, palto, citricos, granadilla y mango en los campos de la universidad. sin embargo esta tambien cuenta con una extencion aproximada de 5 hectareas de lucuma.
bueno, en realidad nos gustaria resivir mas información con respecto a este cultivo, en especial en el tecnificado. es por eso, que quisieramos pedir algo mas de orientacion o recomendacion para poder realizar una pasantia o visita a algun campo donde este instalado y manejado ya el cultivo de lucumo, y quiza de esta manera poder complementar y compartir algunos conocimientos.

----------


## Arvef

Hola 
Es mi primer post en el foro, de hecho entre por este mismo tema (la Lucuma) para aprender mas de este fruto y que oportunidades nos pueda traer, no he revisado mucho el foro pero veo que aqui estan comentando sobre el tema, como podria hacer para obtner mas informacion, la oportunidad que se me ha presentado es un amigo canadiense que esta buscando invertir en algun negocio en Peru y le recomendeel tema de nuestra agricultura y llegamos hasta los productos organicos, entre ellos la lucuma, maca, camu camu, entre otros. Me parece una buena oportunidad y ademas para incrementar la imagen de estos productos, si la presentacion mas adecuada es en harina, entonces darles un envase que le de un valor exclusivo al producto. Gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola 
> Es mi primer post en el foro, de hecho entre por este mismo tema (la Lucuma) para aprender mas de este fruto y que oportunidades nos pueda traer, no he revisado mucho el foro pero veo que aqui estan comentando sobre el tema, como podria hacer para obtner mas informacion, la oportunidad que se me ha presentado es un amigo canadiense que esta buscando invertir en algun negocio en Peru y le recomendeel tema de nuestra agricultura y llegamos hasta los productos organicos, entre ellos la lucuma, maca, camu camu, entre otros. Me parece una buena oportunidad y ademas para incrementar la imagen de estos productos, si la presentacion mas adecuada es en harina, entonces darles un envase que le de un valor exclusivo al producto. Gracias por su ayuda.

 Estimado Arvef: 
¡Bienvendo a AgroFórum.pe!... Como te habrás podido dar cuenta, este foro ha sido pensado para intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos sobre el quehacer agropecuario nacional, así que espero te sea de utilidad para conseguir información y contactos que hagan que tu proyecto salga adelante. 
Ofrezco mi ayuda para todo el tema de marketing y promoción -ya que esa es mi verdadera profesión- asi que cuenta conmigo para discutir algunos temas que tengan que ver con ello. 
Con respecto a la información que compartes con nosotros sobre la oportunidad de inversión de tu amigo canadiense, te comento que su lugar de origen tiene una ventaja con respecto a los demás mercados de destino, y es que a Canadá se pueden enviar practicamente todos los productos que se cultivan en el Perú, ya que por el tema del frío, no existen los controles fitosanitarios que suelen darse en los demás mercados internacionales.  
Así, por ejemplo, sé que mi tío exporta Chirimoyas frescas a Canadá, además de otros productos que suelen ser difíciles de exportar a otros países.  
Una idea de negocio que se me ocurre, es que se vuelva importador de nuestros productos desde Canadá, o que invierta en un restaurante de comida peruana allá. Poder contar con insumos directamente traídos desde el Perú, podría asegurarte un gran cocina típica del Perú, en un país tan lejos y frío como Canadá. 
Si la intención es invertir en agricultura en el Perú, creo que tienes el foro y a todos sus usuarios para informarte bien y tomar una buena decisión sobré qué cultivar y dónde venderlo... Eso es algo muy importante que debrías tener
claro antes de empezar el negocio. 
Como siempre hago, te recomiendo también crear un nuevo tema -propio- donde nos expliques bien tu plan de negocio, para que los interesados puedan ayudarte con información que pueda ser útil pata tus intereses. 
Bueno Arvef, espero poder contar con tu participación aquí en AgroFórum.pe, para intercambiar información agropecuaria entre todos los que participamos aquí.. 
Saludos y buena suerte  :Wink:

----------


## Arvef

Perfecto, mucas gracias Bcilloniz, sobre todo por la rapidez de la respuesta, si de hecho cuando tenga algo mas claro y ordenado sobre la idea de negocio, creare un nuevo tema, no quiero rellenarlo con ideas sino con hechos, de hecho no solo yo veo en Kevin (canadiense) una oportunidad, sino que el tambien, es mas, el es el interesado, uno de los distintos temas que conversamos fue parecido al que tu comentas, no un restaurante que de hecho hay, tanto locales como internacionales y obvio que poquisimos peruanos, pero queriamos orientarlo hacia algo que primero, no hay en Canada, y segundo que contenga un 90% de productos peruanos en la carta, no seria un restaurante sino un lugar tipo San Antonio, osea una pasteleria y mas donde se pueda tomar cafe organico peruano, dentro de los panes, el pan serrano, de Huaraz sino me equivoco, mermeladas a base de todos nuestros productos, helado de lucuma, darle una presentacion de exclusividad seria algo importante, mas que cantidad buscamos calidad, hasta libros que contengan informacion de la gastronomia peruana, lo basico nunca como para exagerar y dañar el ambiente, la idea seria fomentar el consumo de estos productos e indirectamente vender mas, haciendo que los canadienses nos hagan "la competencia" copiendose pero al mismo comprando nuestros insumos, de cualquier forma ganamos.
Mi idea va mas a lo que es crear valor en los consumidores, yo soy administrador asi que el tema de cultivo, por mas que es una pasion en verdad, prefiero comenzar comprandole a los agricultores que ellos son los que saben manejar esa parte, y por mi lado crear una marca y hacerla conocida, ya con el tiempo aprendere a manejar la tierra y los cultivos.
Una ventaja para algunos productos que podria lograr exportar frescos es Surpack, empresa donde trabaja mi papa, se dedican a la fabricacion de cajas de plastico corrugado (Kartonplast), el principal producto son las cajas para esparragos pero pueden ser usadas para otros productos, de ellos obtengo informacion del mercado y si llego a entrar a la exportacion no seria un problema conseguir las cajas y algunos contactos. 
Bueno ya estamos conversando, seguire leyendo el foro a ver que temas ya han sido tratados y saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Arvef: 
La verdad que suena interesante el mercado canadiense. Creo que es una gran oportunidad que se te ha presentado a tí, y que de hecho le conviene a la agricultura orgánica del Perú.  
Yo siempre comento el potencial que tienen los productos orgánicos del Perú en los mercados de Europa, Norteamércia, Canadá, y tantos otros mercados internacionales (Incluso yo estoy en conversaciones para representar a una marca de productos naturales muy conocida aquí en el Perú). Y sin duda éste es un muy buen lugar para empezar a establecer contacto con productores, exportadores y hasta publicistas como yo, para que tu proyecto arranque de la mejor manera posible. 
Ahora, la realidad es que no sé exactamente cómo estará el mercado canadiense con respecto al consumo de productos orgánicos, y qué tan posicionado está el Perú allá como productor orgánico. Creo que dependiendo de esos factores podrías tomar una decisión, pero sin duda creo que es una muy buena idea. 
Cuenta conmigo para el tema de la creación de marca, presentaciones, envases y todo lo que constituya parte de la imagen de marca. Yo soy publicista y vengo realizando trabajos para las empresas del sector hace un tiempo ya, por lo que tengo una idea clara del concepto "Producto Orgánico Peruano". 
Con respecto a Surpack, sí los conozco, porque ellos son auspiciadores del Simposio Internacional de la Uva que realiza mi padre en Ica, y que precisamente se llevará a cabo este martes y miércoles en el hotel Las Dunas. Allí tienes otra ventaja que seguramente vas a poder aprovechar más adelante. 
Y para despedirme, te pido que me aclares la siguiente duda: ¿Tú estás en Perú o en Canadá?  :Confused:  
Saludos; y si puedes, crea tu tema de una vez que me interesa participar.

----------


## Arvef

Bcilloniz que tal? 
Si yo estoy en Peru, veo lo del tema de Canada con un amigo que es de allá, vive en Toronto. El que se mueva mas es el, viene todos lo años y va a venir en Diciembre de este año, por eso estoy viendo algo solido para presentarselo, hacer visitas, y lo que sea necesario para concretar algo, aprovechando que va a estar aca.
Por el lado de creacion de marca, envases, todo lo que es imagen del producto, es clave asi que es una muy buena noticia saber que manejas ese tema, ya veremos eso con mas detalle mas adelante de todas maneras.
Gracias.
M

----------


## jugolo

Saludos a los foristas, a mi tambien me interesa el sembrio de esta rica fruta, pero lo que quisiera saber de cuanto de terreno debo contar para que pueda ser rentable este producto, yo tengo disponibles 2.5 has. 
Gracias anticipadas por su respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bcilloniz que tal? 
> Si yo estoy en Peru, veo lo del tema de Canada con un amigo que es de allá, vive en Toronto. El que se mueva mas es el, viene todos lo años y va a venir en Diciembre de este año, por eso estoy viendo algo solido para presentarselo, hacer visitas, y lo que sea necesario para concretar algo, aprovechando que va a estar aca.
> Por el lado de creacion de marca, envases, todo lo que es imagen del producto, es clave asi que es una muy buena noticia saber que manejas ese tema, ya veremos eso con mas detalle mas adelante de todas maneras.
> Gracias.
> M

 Estimado Arvef: 
Entoces, yo te recomendaría que compartas con nosotros la información que tu amigo pueda conseguir del mecado canadiense con respecto al consumo de productos orgánicos y la percepción que tienen los candienses acerca de los prodcutos orgánicos del Perú.  
En todo caso, tendrían que definir qué tipo de negocio podrían abrir allá, con productos y conceptos gastronómicos peruanos, para poder aportar con el proyecto. Cuenta conmigo para darte mis apreciaciones sobre marketing o publicidad, y esperamos novedades.   

> Saludos a los foristas, a mi tambien me interesa el sembrio de esta rica fruta, pero lo que quisiera saber de cuanto de terreno debo contar para que pueda ser rentable este producto, yo tengo disponibles 2.5 has. 
> Gracias anticipadas por su respuesta

 Estimado jugolo: 
Saludos para ti también. Lamentablemente no tengo la respuesta exacta a tu pregunta, pero puede que dependa más de tus rendimientos, que de la extensión del terreno -la verdad no soy experto en estos temas-. Pero quería aprovechar para invitarte a ti -como también lo hice con Arvef- para que publiques un nuevo tema (propio) en el foro de *Fruticultura*, ya que estamos en un foro donde se muestran y se comentan fotos de agricultura; y estamos intercambiando comentarios en un tema ajeno. Por eso, le deben estar llegando correos a todos los que han participado en este tema, y tal vez no quieran recibir la información que estamos publicando. 
Como te digo, crea tu tema propio, ponle un título adecuado y plantea la misma duda allí para ver qué te pueden decir los que saben algo o mucho al respecto. 
Saludos, y cuenta con AgroFórum.pe y conmigo para lo que necesites al respecto de nuevo proyecto o idea.  :Wink:

----------


## madre tierra sac

David mucho gusto, mi nombre es Maria Teresa estoy asesorando recientemente un huerto de lucumas basadoen tu experiencia la lucuma tiene problemas de floracion y/o polinizacion??? agradezco de antemano tu respuesta!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, he visto el mulch en la lucuma, excelente; sería bueno que utilicen EM.COMPOST a razón de 8 lt/ha año.
Y en los animales de omori en Lurín tambien, tanto en el bebedero, alimento como en el corral. Allí puede usar el EM.1 si gustan les envio el manual de uso.

----------


## Geraldine G. M.

Hola Davidoc, no se si esté en tus posibilidades explicarme la fenología del cultivo de Lúcumo.
Atte. 
Geraldine G.M.

----------


## JAMS

hola David , me interesa la fenologia , epoca de abonamiento , plagas y enfermedades.

----------

